# These look interesting - Jack DeVille pedals



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Saw these reviewed in the current issue of Vintage Guitar. The ModZero looks particularly interesting.

Custom Pedals - Jack Deville Electronics


----------



## Jeff B. (Feb 20, 2010)

Jack makes nice pedals. Inside and out. I think he has the outside graphics and labels CNC machined into the enclosures.
He posted this picture of the inside of the Mod Zero on Freestompboxes a couple of weeks ago.
I love his attention to detail.


----------



## bduguay (Jul 15, 2009)

I no can see picture. Where am the picture?
B.


----------



## bduguay (Jul 15, 2009)

Now I can see picture. Bloody filters at work!
B.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

You and me both, kiddo. Can't begin to count the number of times I've gone on ad nauseum about something in response to a post where, had I been able to actually see the damn picture, I would have responded entrely differently, and maybe not even at all.

I tend not to frequent the Freestompboxes site, just out of some ethical concerns, but Jeff has made me curious now. The ad copy of the Mod Zero is a little ambiguous. Seeing the inside might clear some thngs up for me about what it does.

I'm still waiting to finish a couple of "über-flangers". One is my PAiA/Anderton Hyperflange that has been in the works for 19 years now, and still isn't fully wired up. I perfed a little board with four fixed allpass sections to roduce "theta processing", as devised by Bernie Hutchins and the folks at Eventide over 30 years ago, and done more recently by Jurgen Haible. I still have to rig up a suitable envelope follower to use as a secondary control source, and then install the whole thing into a rack-type chassis.

The other is a bit of an experiment involving a pair of Boss BF-1 units I acquired. I lifted the dry signal from both of them, and have to whip up a splitter/mixer board to link them. The BF-1, like any decent flanger, has an initial delay (manual) control. If you split the signal, feed both units, and combine their outputs, you can get some really interesting things. You can set them both for unsynchronized sweeping and have a rather unpredictable "through-zero" point that shows up in varying amounts at varying points in time. Alternatively, you can set one for no sweep, and use the Manual control to set how much time the sweep of the other one spends on the "other side of zero".

Both of these projects have me excited....just not focussed enough to finish them. Hmmmm, maybe I _shouldn'_t look at Jack's pedals.

Jeff, are you familiar with the Pefftronics Super Rand-O-Matic? You should check it out. Tonefrenzy


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

wow, that gut-shot is a work of art. as much as I have NO use for a chorus/flange/leslie/etc box, I find myself desperately wanting one!


----------



## Jeff B. (Feb 20, 2010)

mhammer said:


> Jeff, are you familiar with the Pefftronics Super Rand-O-Matic? You should check it out. Tonefrenzy


 I never heard of it until you mentioned it. I just listened to the demo on the Tone Frenzy site. It sure sounds great. There sure are a lot of interesting sounds in it. I loved it.
A couple parts of it reminded me of the Phase Shifter demo on my Anderton EPFM soundsheet when I played it on a sketchy record player that would kind of slur and delay it a bit in a good way.
If I ever come across one of those used and have the cash for it I'll grab it in an instant. Thanks for mentioning it. It's now on my "must buy" list.



His Dark Echo is equally as pretty to look at. I love looking at well done layouts like this. Diamond does very nice neat layouts as well.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Now that I can actually see the pictures (including the one you posted that I didn't reaize was there), that is some purdy layout.

I like the fact that he has provided strain relief for the jacks and the battery snap. Nice touch.


----------



## bduguay (Jul 15, 2009)

I've jawed back and forth a bit with Jack over at TGP and he admitted his layouts are a byproduct of his OCD. That's why they appeal to me so much too.
B.


----------



## sproul07 (Jun 23, 2007)

The ModZero sounds pretty damn good. I esp like the TZF. I like that they are 100% analog. With modulations esp, analog pedals just breathe and sound better than digital mods.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

bduguay said:


> I've jawed back and forth a bit with Jack over at TGP and he admitted his layouts are a byproduct of his OCD. That's why they appeal to me so much too.
> B.


Why is it that anyone with attention to detail is labeled as having OCD? OCD is (or can become) a debilitating disorder, attention to detail is a product of willpower.

Be that as it may, I want one of these pedals, the flang sounds alone are worth the price of admission, but the leslie/trem sounds are too! Awesome.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Not to take anything at all away from Jack's pedals, but I hasten to remind folks that the Line 6 Liqui-Flange, and I believe the EHX Flanger Hoax too, both do TZF. The Liqui-Flange does it in stereo, with the sweep panning across the stereo field as it blows your mind out your ear holes. I recently saw them for roughly half price at Steve's in T.O.


----------



## bduguay (Jul 15, 2009)

mrmatt1972 said:


> Why is it that anyone with attention to detail is labeled as having OCD? OCD is (or can become) a debilitating disorder, attention to detail is a product of willpower.
> 
> Be that as it may, I want one of these pedals, the flang sounds alone are worth the price of admission, but the leslie/trem sounds are too! Awesome.


No disrepect meant by my comments. Jack's words, not mine.
B.


----------

